# New desktop USB DAC&AMP - FiiO K3 (E30),384K/32b,DSD DOP,typeC



## demond (Sep 22, 2018)

FiiO K3 Preview Tour Starts Now!-- The All-New Desktop DAC/Amplifier
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...-amplifier.889473/?tdsourcetag=s_pctim_aiomsg
-----------September 22--------------------------------

K3 trial production is completed, ready to organize audition experience activities
-----------September 21--------------------------------






----------------------------------------------
Modify product model: K3
-----------September 5th--------------------------------

E30 is not only the E10K upgraded version, but also the desktop version of the Q1MKII.

Introduction:

1. Launch time: September. We already opened the mould.

2. Product design already confirmed.

3. Price: will similar as Q1MKII.





Main features:

1.USB DAC decoding, Type C connector, supports decoding up to 384k/32bit, and DOP output

2. 3.5mm headphone output and 2.5mm balanced output.

3. 3.5mm line out.

4. ADC volume wheel with power switch.

5. coxial/optical output (coxial up to 192kHz and optical up to 96kHz)

6. Gain/Bass switch

7. RGB light indicator,
without any input signal: Red,
Working <HiRes sampling rates: Blue,
Working >Hi-res sampling rates: Yellow,
Native DSD output: Green

8. USB Driver-free mode: No need to install any drive once you select the "driver-free" mode.

Products in sale:





(FiiO E10K USB DAC and Headphone Amplifier (Black) )





(FiiO Q1 Mark II Native DSD DAC & Amplifier for iPhone, iPod, iPad )


----------



## DarKu

Super pumped for E30 as until now E10K was my favorite FiiO device - sturdy and pretty cheap but sounds excellent.
Wound you mind sharing the DAC chips and the op-amps used?
Thanks


----------



## demond

AK4452+OPA1662*2


----------



## XERO1 (Aug 16, 2018)

I love the USB 1.0/2.0 switch that allows it to easily go driverless with any PC.


----------



## Loneract

Same power as Q1mkII?  Looking for something that can power T50RP headphones on my PC.  Love my Q1mkII but it's not high powered.


----------



## demond

Loneract said:


> Same power as Q1mkII?  Looking for something that can power T50RP headphones on my PC.  Love my Q1mkII but it's not high powered.


It's almost the same as Q1Ⅱ. If you want more power, I suggest you use the 2.5 balanced output, but I don't know if your headset can be used like this.


----------



## Loneract

demond said:


> It's almost the same as Q1Ⅱ. If you want more power, I suggest you use the 2.5 balanced output, but I don't know if your headset can be used like this.



Yes, balanced is working great for my other planars on the Q1mkII.  The Fostex's would have to be modified to run balanced.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## demond (Jul 29, 2018)

The circular silica pad used by E10K is easy to fall off.
So this time it will chang into a rectangle. And mark the 4pcs in the package.
I have compared EVA, Rubber and Foam gaskets.
EVA is too soft and easy to break. Rubber is easy to stick to dust.
The most suitable one is the foam (PORON vhm-15). like this.


----------



## antdroid

This runs off of USB power and has no battery right?

Looks like a nice entry level desktop setup.


----------



## demond

antdroid said:


> This runs off of USB power and has no battery right?
> 
> Looks like a nice entry level desktop setup.


Yes, Plug USB and play.
With USB Driver-free mode: No need to install any drive once you select the "driver-free" mode.


----------



## volly

I cut my teeth in this hobby with my first ever Dac/amp combo E17, then the E10, still have the E10. Was such a great experience back then, the sound at the time was marvelous!

Glad to see Fiio still working hard on their product line up, I have a feeling this thing is gonna be HYPE! A small little unit that can do 2.5mm balanced out, quite a few peripherals that this thing is going to support at your desktop is seriously a great value buy!

How much they asking for E30 @demond?


----------



## demond

volly said:


> I cut my teeth in this hobby with my first ever Dac/amp combo E17, then the E10, still have the E10. Was such a great experience back then, the sound at the time was marvelous!
> 
> Glad to see Fiio still working hard on their product line up, I have a feeling this thing is gonna be HYPE! A small little unit that can do 2.5mm balanced out, quite a few peripherals that this thing is going to support at your desktop is seriously a great value buy!
> 
> How much they asking for E30 @demond?


Thank you. The price is about 100 dollars.
At present, we have completed the engineering prototype assembly, probably listened to it, the sound is the kind I like.


----------



## demond

Engineering prototype


----------



## volly (Aug 11, 2018)

Gorgeous,  how is the prototype measuring up @demond? You like what you hear yet?

What's your thoughts on the AK Dac implementation on this new baby?

P.s The spec's look pretty good, I believe they used one in the SDAC over at MD?
https://www.akm.com/akm/en/aboutus/news/20150522AK4452AK4454AK4456AK4458_001/


----------



## HiCZoK

Excellent ! Cannot wait to get my hands on one! you can send me sample for "testing" any time (not suspicious at all -_- )
I hope it won't be too expensive in Poland 
My e10k is just holding with double sided tape and it's ok but the new feet is a nice upgrade.
One thing I hope gets better is handling of bass boost. With e10k, the sound seems more flat/hollow with bass off than on other devices. Like if something is missing.
So even though, the bass boos is an optional mode, it is the preferred listening mode for me despite a little bit of clipping on some tracks. It sounds really nice and warm with koss porta pro overall.
One thing that fiio does, that others do not is line out in the back. That's great - my mackie speakers are connected on the back.

Also - my e10k does have some popping when music starts/stops but it might have more to do with how windows handles usb audio than fiio itself.


----------



## miwashi

'm trying to decide between getting this or the SMSL idea. Which one is better?


----------



## ProtegeManiac

demond said:


> 3. 3.5mm line out.



Is it fixed voltage or variable output?


----------



## demond

volly said:


> Gorgeous,  how is the prototype measuring up @demond? You like what you hear yet?
> 
> What's your thoughts on the AK Dac implementation on this new baby?
> 
> ...


Tuning is a reference to existing product FiiO Q1Ⅱ, because the output power is bigger than Q1Ⅱ, so I feel better.
It's hardware is basically the same as Q1Ⅱ. As I said before, E30 is a desktop version.


----------



## demond

ProtegeManiac said:


> Is it fixed voltage or variable output?


variable output,
Can adjust the volume.


----------



## demond

miwashi said:


> 'm trying to decide between getting this or the SMSL idea. Which one is better?


I think there will be a chance for you to compare and prepare thie, It is expected to be ready for a tour audition next month..
Of course, I will definitely say that the E30 is better.


----------



## XERO1 (Aug 16, 2018)

demond said:


> variable output,
> Can adjust the volume.


I'm assuming this is referring to the line output on the rear of the unit.

If so, this is probably a deal-breaker for me.  I really wish the E30 at least had a switch to give the user the option to have the line-out be either fixed or variable.

Also, it looks like it's going to be a _*real*_ tight fit between the USB-C cable and the coax cable.


----------



## demond

XERO1 said:


> I'm assuming this is referring to the line output on the rear of the unit.
> 
> If so, this is probably a deal-breaker for me.  I really wish the E30 at least had a switch to give the user the option to have the line-out be either fixed or variable.
> 
> Also, it looks like it's going to be a _*real*_ tight fit between the USB-C cable and the coax cable.


E30 is the ADC volume design, not the analog volume, 
LO volume is also through the DAC,  not a fixed volume.
USB-C cable and the coax cable, you can see that:


Due to the compact design of the space, the COA plug can be used with a diameter <13mm.


----------



## demond

These sockets are staggered up and down, and the distance between them is appropriate. We used two PCBs to achieve this way.


----------



## Palash

But why not E20 ? and still AK4452! atleast AK4490 should be there. Q1 mk2 is still weak and till now no proper desktop grade product from Fiio.


----------



## demond

Palash said:


> But why not E20 ? and still AK4452! atleast AK4490 should be there. Q1 mk2 is still weak and till now no proper desktop grade product from Fiio.


We decided to modify the model E30.
The new model: K3.


----------



## demond

K3 trial production is completed, ready to organize audition experience activities.


----------



## DarKu

Very cool looking, I'm liking the blue light as well.
At last an E10K replacement people are waiting for some time now


----------



## Palash

Fat Q1 mk2 without battery. Sir @demond please bring some desktop grade products . Separate DAC unit and separate AMP unit like BURSON and SCHHIT.


----------



## volly

What a cutie, looking sharp there Fiio!


----------



## demond

FiiO K3 Preview Tour Starts Now!-- The All-New Desktop DAC/Amplifier
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...-amplifier.889473/?tdsourcetag=s_pctim_aiomsg


----------



## ultramabi (Oct 20, 2018)

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but is there a microphone jack for headsets?  Also, is this a delta-sigma dac???


----------



## tiobilli

Is it out?


----------



## FiiO

ultramabi said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but is there a microphone jack for headsets?  Also, is this a delta-sigma dac???


Dear friend,

The microphone jack is not included.

Best regards


----------



## crezo

Loved me 10k, and will definitely pick one of these up to use at work. Been wanting to try balanced out as well but not had an amp or dac that could do it. So balanced in something this small is just another bonus.

Great work!


----------



## emirikol

Have been released? I can’t find it for sale.
Besides portable feature are there any other differences with Q1 II?


----------



## tiobilli

It seems it's not released yet. It does not appear in Amazon.


----------



## emirikol

tiobilli said:


> It seems it's not released yet. It does not appear in Amazon.


It appears to be released next month.


----------



## emirikol

This may be a pretty stupid question but I currently own some auto amplified pc speakers with coax and opt input, I mainly want this product for my headphones but can I connect them to these speakers too in order to avoid the use of my sound card?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## trellus

emirikol said:


> This may be a pretty stupid question but I currently own some auto amplified pc speakers with coax and opt input, I mainly want this product for my headphones but can I connect them to these speakers too in order to avoid the use of my sound card?
> Thanks in advance.



Should work fine -- the K3 has both coax and optical outputs and so presumably that would work fine with your coax or optical inputs on your amplified speakers.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I will also be reviewing K3 very soon!


----------



## volly

@Dobrescu George - Looking foward to it!


----------



## hughtrue

I sense some Sony design from it, which makes it looks really sleek.


----------



## udesign48

should I buy K3 or Q1 II? 

Do they sound the same?


----------



## FiiO (Nov 26, 2018)

FiiO K3: HiFi Headphone/Desktop Amplifier & USB-C DAC featuring Type-C port | 3.5mm LO | 3.5mm + 2.5mm headphone outputs | Coaxial and Optical digital outs, supports up to 384kHz/32bit PCM and native DSD256
*
More after the link: https://bit.ly/2Amr3hc*


----------



## FiiO (Nov 26, 2018)

*FiiO's All-new Headphone Amplifier & USB-C DAC K3 will hit the market soon! - Nov 26*

Boost your computer's sound with capable decoding

Equipped with an XMOS U30881C10 USB receiver chip, the K3 is capable of decoding up to 384kHz/32 bit PCM and native DSD256.


----------



## FiiO

*FiiO's All-new Headphone Amplifier & USB-C DAC K3 will hit the market soon!*

Finest components for maximum potential

The combination of high-performance AKM AK4452 DAC with low-distortion op-amps OPA926x2 and professional-grade LPF TI OPA1612 ensures outstanding performance.


----------



## FiiO

*FiiO's All-new Headphone Amplifier & USB-C DAC K3 will hit the market soon! -- Nov. 27*

Modern USB Type-C input interface

The USB Type-C ensures a more reliable and stable connection. Moreover, the K3 implements overvoltage protection (OVP) and a double-filter circuit to ensure power supply stability.


----------



## FiiO

*FiiO's All-new Headphone Amplifier & USB-C DAC K3 will hit the market soon!*

ADC volume control

The use of ADC volume control can not only eliminate channel volume imbalances, but also allows the user to smoothly adjust the volume to a more accurate and finer degree to boost headphones of all kinds of sensitivity for a variety of listening needs.


----------



## FiiO

*High and low gain*

The switch for high and low gain ensures that you can use the K3 with a wide variety of headphones, and that your listening volume needs are covered.


----------



## FiiO

*Bass boost switch*

The hardware bass boost switch enhances the dynamic range of the lower frequencies and gives them some extra punch to really make your songs, games, and movies come to life.


----------



## FiiO

*Tiny round goodness in the palm of your hand*

The all-aluminum black body has been painstakingly CNC-machined, anodized, and sandblasted to ensure that the K3 feels robust yet perfectly textured for a great feel in your hands.


----------



## FiiO

*A distinctly cohesive tactile audiovisual experience*

The volume knob, with 45° notches etched onto its surface and perfectly sized to allow easy one-finger operation. Next to the volume knob is an RGB light that indicates what kind of digital audio is being input to the K3.


----------



## FiiO

*Two modes of USB audio *

In high-performance applications, you can use the 2.0 mode to enjoy up to 384kHz/DSD 256 decoding; For certain situations, you can use the 1.0 mode to enjoy up to 96kHz/24-bit PCM audio without needing any drivers.


----------



## FiiO

*Versatility from multiple interfaces*

3.5mm single-ended and 2.5mm balanced headphone jacks + 3.5mm line out + Coaxial and Optical digital outs


----------



## FiiO

*E10K VS K3 in terms of design*


----------



## FiiO

*K3 Specifications *


----------



## FiiO (Dec 1, 2018)

*FiiO's All-new Headphone Amplifier & USB-C DAC K3 is Now Available! (Give out 4 free K3s: 2 each on Facebook and Head-Fi!)*






FiiO was initially known to the worldwide market mainly by its headphone amplifiers, such as the early E3, E6, E7, E10, etc. The legend desktop headphone amplifier E10 was released to the market in the year of 2011 and its successor E10K is still a hot-seller on Amazon even by today. To make this popular product a little bit different and offer one more option for desktop audiophiles, we now release another model K3 which will be available on the market together with the E10K.

*The All-new Headphone Amplifier & USB-C DAC K3 features:*
* Boost your computer's sound with capable decoding up to 384kHz/32 bit PCM and native DSD256
* Equipped with XMOS U30881C10 USB receiver chip+AKM AK4452 DAC+ Op-amps OPA926x2 + LPF TI OPA1612
* Modern USB Type-C input interface + Two modes of USB audio-USB 1.0 and USB 2.0
* Multiple interfaces-Dual headphone jacks(3.5mm and 2.5mm) + 3.5mm line out + Coaxial and optical digital outs
* More accurate ADC volume control + Gain and bass switches

*1. More about the K3 at: *https://www.fiio.com/K3
*2. Review tour on Head-Fi at:* https://bit.ly/2QWTY34
*3. Giveaway on Head-Fi at: *https://bit.ly/2E9WOOI
*4. Giveaway on Facebook at: *https://bit.ly/2KKvZkF

The delivery of K3 has started from Nov. 26th! If you are interested, check with our local sales agent (at https://bit.ly/2OBzJpn) for its availability or or kindly buy it at our Aliexpress store if it's not available in your local market at: https://bit.ly/2Q31WL4

*Best Regards
FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.*


----------



## wigglepuff (Dec 1, 2018)

What's the output impedance of both the 3.5 and 2.5? and also the crosstalk.

Is this tuned flat neutral or still V shaped like the e10k?


----------



## Brooko

wigglepuff said:


> What's the output impedance of both the 3.5 and 2.5? and also the crosstalk.
> 
> Is this tuned flat neutral or still V shaped like the e10k?



https://www.fiio.com/k3_parameters

1.04 ohms - doesn't say which output.  Graphs are included on the page I linked.  Essentially flat from 30 Hz to 20+ kHz.  Below 30, drops maybe 1dB down to 10 Hz (ie not audible)

Crosstak      ≥70 dB (1 kHz)


----------



## wigglepuff

Those graph doesn't reflect the units actual frequency tuning, its just a test graph showing the bass boost gain. Like the e10k which is heavily V shaped with rolled off extensions.


----------



## Brooko

I can assure you it shows frequency under load - it shows similar on my equipment. It’s a flat signal. If you get a v shaped response for a DAC/amp, it’s been incompetently made.


----------



## wigglepuff (Dec 1, 2018)

Brooko said:


> I can assure you it shows frequency under load - it shows similar on my equipment. It’s a flat signal. If you get a v shaped response for a DAC/amp, it’s been incompetently made.



err that's the e10k, the previous version of this one

I wonder how they configured the filters for the AK4452 on this one? and how the 4452 generally sounds.


----------



## Brooko

Sorry - not sure if you are interpreting correctly so I'll explain ....







Posted graph - showing 3.5 out single ended under a 32 ohm load.  Look at the bass off line.  Now look at the scale.  The limits of human hearing for most of us is 20Hz to 20 kHz.  The reality is that anything below 20 Hz is felt rather than heard.  In above graph, the frequency response drops by 0.3 dB at 20Hz, at 30 Hz its 0.1 dB down.  Reality is that you won't hear that with music - if you have really acute hearing, you might hear it with test tones (I say might - tests suggest you won't).  At the other end of the scale, the K3 is flat up to and beyond 20 kHz.  Anything past that you can't hear - physically impossible.

So thats what I meant by flat.  there is no way that's V-shaped.

Now lets look at the E10K graph






Again - under 32 ohm load and measured with a proper scope.  Blue/red line is 20Hz-20kHz frequency response.  Notice how flat it is.  Its only when you engage the bass boost that you get colouration.

The only other colouration you "might" get would be because of the 1.04 ohm output impedance if you are using sensitive multi-BA earphones (where higher impedance can affect frequency response).  That is the earphones though - not the dac/amp.

Your inference that the E10K or the K3 are V shaped is therefore clearly incorrect.  Are you sure you're not referring to your headphones?


----------



## Brooko

wigglepuff said:


> I wonder how they configured the filters for the AK4452 on this one? and how the 4452 generally sounds.



Pretty nice actually - I'm listening to it driving my JBL LSR305's (powered active studio/desktop speakers) now.  Might be very slightly on the warm side as far as tonality goes - but I haven't had a chance to critically compare yet with the E17K (which is pretty much dead neutral).


----------



## wigglepuff

Brooko said:


> Pretty nice actually - I'm listening to it driving my JBL LSR305's (powered active studio/desktop speakers) now.  Might be very slightly on the warm side as far as tonality goes - but I haven't had a chance to critically compare yet with the E17K (which is pretty much dead neutral).



But you just posted the FR that its flat, now you say its on the warm side while the lsr305 are literally attenuated in the first treble octave. >.>


----------



## Brooko

OK - please forgive for not articulating correctly.

You asked if K3 was V shaped, and claimed E10K was.  I think we've established the fact that both measure pretty much flat from 20 to 20K.
If you are getting V shaped - look to your own entire audio chain.


I stated that at the moment I was replying to you - I was listening to my LSR305's powered by the K3.  I know what they sound like - I've had them for two years.  I was not using them to establish tonality of the dac/amp.


I stated separately (although I can see how it would be confused) that I thought there might be a touch of warmth to the K3.  This may not necessarily show up as frequency response.  It could be in slight 2nd order harmonics for instance.  I also stated I had not critically compared .... yet.  I'll do that when I get to that phase of evaluation for the review.  So at the moment that is a subjective "musing" based on my knowledge of past FiiO devices, and about 10 days of listening to it.  When I get around to a volume matched back and forth comparison between it and the E17K, then I'll start talking in absolutes.  And I'll be using something I consider as reference (most likely my Alclair Curves) 
Does that help clarify?


----------



## wigglepuff

umm no I dont get you at all, dac chips are literally responsible for the sound tuning of the device and AK dacs are far from neutral or flat, same goes for the Ti pcm5102 the e10k is using. amps topology doesn't even matter on this, the only thing that affects is distortion levels. 

what 2nd order harmonics? the thing is usb powered with a highly regulated voltage design, what??? lol


----------



## Brooko (Dec 3, 2018)

Yet who is the one that made the claim the E10K was V shaped? Don’t bother replying, and welcome to my ignore list


----------



## volly

Anyways, @Brooko are you able to share your thoughts on the Fiio's little baby? Going to pick one up when stocks come in.


----------



## Brooko (Dec 4, 2018)

Really enjoying it so far. Perfect little device for work - especially using with a work laptop.  Takes virtually no space, and having the volume control is brilliant.  The bass boost is handy, and its nice that its targeting predominantly sub-bass.  Gain is nicely implemented and on the HM100s gives around 6.6-6.7 dB of boost.  As far as tonality goes, I've been going back and forth with the very flat E17K, and to my ears (volume matched using test tones, and set up so I can very quickly swap back and forth), I wouldn't be able to tell the two apart in a blind test (which is a good thing - the E17K is a lovely sounding device).  So essentially ruler flat response.

I'm pretty impressed so far.

Oh - and no problems with DSD or other formats.


----------



## volly (Dec 4, 2018)

Brooko said:


> Really enjoying it so far. Perfect little device for work - especially using with a work laptop.  Takes virtually no space, and having the volume control is brilliant.  The bass boost is handy, and its nice that its targeting predominantly sub-bass.  Gain is nicely implemented and on the HM100s gives around 6.6-6.7 dB of boost.  As far as tonality goes, I've been going back and forth with the very flat E17K, and to my ears (volume matched using test tones, and set up so I can very quickly swap back and forth), I wouldn't be able to tell the two apart in a blind test (which is a good thing - the E17K is a lovely sounding device).  So essentially ruler flat response.
> 
> I'm pretty impressed so far.
> 
> Oh - and no problems with DSD or other formats.


Cheers Brooko, no issues with the USB interface? Looking at the specs, it should keep a fairly clean signal compared to my aging E10?!

Edit: Ok cool, ThePhonograph have a review out: http://www.thephonograph.net/fiio-k3-review/


----------



## Brooko

volly said:


> Cheers Brooko, no issues with the USB interface? Looking at the specs, it should keep a fairly clean signal compared to my aging E10?!
> 
> Edit: Ok cool, ThePhonograph have a review out: http://www.thephonograph.net/fiio-k3-review/


Doesn’t appear to be any issues. Had no drop-outs.


----------



## volly

Well this thing is looking pretty damn cool for what it is. Is that correct info on the output for the K3 I wonder, Optical/coaxial-out? You could use this as a bridge for other DAC's? Also 1.9Vrms on the Line-out, ain't bad at all!

Wait...what else do you have coming down the pipeline Fiio?


----------



## Brooko

Actually that was the one thing which really surprised me as I don’t really have a use for it. I can understand Coax in or Optical in -  but having both as outputs kind of defeats the purpose for me. Yes you can use as a bridge -  but I would much rather have had one as an input, or simply had 2 RCA outs.


----------



## wigglepuff

Send the unit for actual testing on none profit review groups, else the K3 is just another nice looking Fiio junk with false specs that looks pretty on paper and I/O ports that are actually redundant, remember the famous e07k unit which every entry of its defects and engineering screw ups got deleted here in headfi? go figure. 

headfi's nonsense review with no actual methodology, testing equipment and test data for any of the mentioned attributes related to the reviewed products is clear as day as nothing more than a marketing scam.


----------



## Loneract

wigglepuff said:


> Send the unit for actual testing on none profit review groups, else the K3 is just another nice looking Fiio junk with false specs that looks pretty on paper and I/O ports that are actually redundant, remember the famous e07k unit which every entry of its defects and engineering screw ups got deleted here in headfi? go figure.
> 
> headfi's nonsense review with no actual methodology, testing equipment and test data for any of the mentioned attributes related to the reviewed products is clear as day as nothing more than a marketing scam.



The related Q1mkII tested very well:
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-mark-ii-portable-dac-and-headphone-amp.4074/

But, yes, it's be great to see some test results if someone could send theirs in to be tested.  I've been very satisfied with my Q1 mkII, fwiw.


----------



## Wannabenewton

@Brooko how does it hold up against schiit modi if you only use it as a dac, is the line out on par with other ~100$ dacs like odac and the like.


----------



## Brooko

Unfortunately I haven't tried any Schiit gear, and have never heard the Odac.

It sounds the same as the E17K - pretty much wire with gain.  Bass boost is sub-bass oriented.  Power is not bad - you're not going to drive a 300 ohm headphone with authority, but up to 150 ohm should be pretty good. I'm still a bit confused about the optical out and the RCA out.  Why would you bypass the DAC when its the best part of the unit?  Everything else is good though.  Perfect for use with a laptop, and easy to fit in a travel bag.

What else would you like to know?


----------



## Wannabenewton

You got it the other way around i want to bypass the amp and use it as dac only, ill be using an e12 as the amp because hd600 will give hell to anything with less power.i just hoped it was like a schiit modi that i could fit in my palm, It would be my endgame dac if it was


----------



## udesign48

Hello guys,

I really like the idea of K3 because of its balanced output. 
K3 seems to be smaller than Q1 Mk II.

How do they compare in terms of sound quality?
Do you guys think K3 sound as good as Q1 Mk II?

K3 seems to be more portable.
K3 now sells for $108. Q1 Mk II is $99. 

Given the size, K3 is a better choice for travelers... but I wonder if its sound quality is as good as that of Q1 Mk ii.


----------



## spdtdl

Super impressed. Tiny little unit, smaller then I was expecting.

Bass boosting is addictive!


----------



## Brooko

Wannabenewton said:


> You got it the other way around i want to bypass the amp and use it as dac only, ill be using an e12 as the amp because hd600 will give hell to anything with less power.i just hoped it was like a schiit modi that i could fit in my palm, It would be my endgame dac if it was



If you by-pass the amp, you'd be using a line-out signal.  To use the Optical or Coax - you are passing a digital signal, not an analog one - therefore you are by-passing the DAC.  I just don't get the use of this.  All its doing is making the device into a USB => Coax or USB => Optical converter.  Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Wannabenewton

Line out is an analog signal directly from the dac which comes out at a fixed rms power and cant be varied with the pot, its like the output of a dedicated dac which is mean to be powered by a seperate amplifier before being used to power a headphone. I dont think theres an option to bypass the dac in any device, atleast not in the ones i know.


----------



## KaiFi

Wonder how it compares to the iFi Nano. Similar form-factor, but the Nano's twice the price. I have the Nano and I like it a lot. But I like the more common 2.5 balanced output of the K3 and the USB-C input. I may get it and try and compare the two as best as I can.


----------



## Dobrescu George

KaiFi said:


> Wonder how it compares to the iFi Nano. Similar form-factor, but the Nano's twice the price. I have the Nano and I like it a lot. But I like the more common 2.5 balanced output of the K3 and the USB-C input. I may get it and try and compare the two as best as I can.



iNano BL? 

I actually connected K3 to my Mi Max 2, just to see if it can play, and yes it can. So... This is interesting  

K3 works with smartphones as well


----------



## spdtdl (Dec 8, 2018)

USB C & Bass Boost (guilty pleasure) are reasons I picked this up over the Nano.

Ipad Pro USB C direct to USB C on the K3, no mucking around with adaptors.


----------



## Brooko

Wannabenewton said:


> Line out is an analog signal directly from the dac which comes out at a fixed rms power and cant be varied with the pot, its like the output of a dedicated dac which is mean to be powered by a seperate amplifier before being used to power a headphone. I dont think theres an option to bypass the dac in any device, atleast not in the ones i know.


I have the K3 with me.  The optical out and coax out bypass the DAC. They basically take the digital signal in via USB, and pass it out via either optical or coax.  You can’t use those outputs to another amp.  It has to be to another DAC.  How are you not understanding this?


----------



## Wannabenewton

Idk about optical or any other stuff, this is all i have to go on. A post by fiio that says it has 3.5 mm line out and thats all i wanted to know about.


----------



## Brooko

Yes - it has a 3.5mm analog line-out from the rear.  The volume is controlled via the pot (which is actually quite good for active desk-top monitors).

What would have made more sense (to me anyway) would have been the 3.5mm line-out, then a pair of fixed RCA L/R outputs for connection to another amp. I think the optical and coax out is pretty much redundant - I simply can't see a lot of people using those outputs.


----------



## vladmaxim (Dec 9, 2018)

Hello, How does K3 sound in general? compared to E10K it is Better?
Thanks


----------



## Brooko

Sorry - haven't heard the E10K.  Is there anything else you've heard we can use for an alternate comparison?


----------



## vladmaxim

Hi Brooko, unfortunately i can report to E10K only, i own one and recently i order K3, anyway is alright i think K3 is better by far. 
How K3 sounds to you? 
Thanks!


----------



## FiiO

vladmaxim said:


> Hi Brooko, unfortunately i can report to E10K only, i own one and recently i order K3, anyway is alright i think K3 is better by far.
> How K3 sounds to you?
> Thanks!


Dear friend,

You could read some comparison first: https://www.fiio.com/k3_comparisons 

Best regards


----------



## spdtdl

Is this MQA capable? (For Tidal Streaming)


----------



## spdtdl

For anyone wondering it does not support MQA decode or even render (dragonfly and xdsd support render)


----------



## FiiO (Dec 11, 2018)

You can kindly find the comparison among the K3, E10K and Q1 Mark II as follows:


----------



## FiiO (Dec 11, 2018)

*Buy FiiO's All-new Headphone Amplifier & USB-C DAC K3, Get Free Gifts with Equal Value!*

*Intro: If you are lucky enough to be in the top 15, you will get a gift package with equal value as the K3!*

Speaking of top headphone amplifiers, FiiO E10 must be one of the best. From the evolution of E10, E10K and to the up-to-date K3, it actually reminds us of how FiiO had been evolved and expanded from the early startup. But one thing that hasn't been changed is that we still remain the same with the initial intention to supply our users with the best audio products at the best prices.

To show our appreciation to those who've been supporting us for so long time, even from the very beginning, as well as celebrating the release of K3 (*https://www.fiio.com/K3*), we invite all of you to join the big event as follows:

**Share Your Using Experiences of FiiO K3 to Win Free Gifts, worth up to $109.99!!!!**






*A. About the gifts (according to the sequence of your entry):*

*1. 1-15th entries (1st prize): *
* Get a refurnished X1 (1st gen) + a third-party Type-C to Type-C cable TC05 (A total value of *$109.99*)

*2. 16-40th entries (2nd prize):*
* Get a BTR1K sample unit + short earphone cable LC-3.5AS + Type-C to Type-C cable TC05 (A total value of *$72.98*)

*3. 41-70th entries (3rd prize): *
* Get an IEMs F9 SE (Black) + Type-C to Type-C cable TC05 (A total value of *$69.99*)

*4. 71-100 entries (4th prize):*
* Get a Lightning amplifier i1 (80cm) + Type-C to Type-C cable TC05 (A total value of *$49.99*)

*Note: ** The Type C to Type C cable TC05 is not made by FiiO, but a third-party provided cable;
* The X1 are refurnished devices and the BTR1K are sample units which are all in good condition & function well;
* Prices above are estimated value; the winner of the 1st prize are allowed to exchange for lower prize according to the needs.

** You can learn more about the prizes via the links below:
X1: *http://fiio.net/en/products/18
*TC05:* http://ddhifi.com/productinfo/469679.html
*BTR1K:* https://www.fiio.com/BTR1K
*LC-3.5AS: *https://www.fiio.com/productinfo/9533.html
*F9 SE:* https://www.fiio.com/F9SE
*i1:* https://www.fiio.com/i1


*B. How to enter:*

*● Buy one K3: *From any authorized online or physical stores outside China mainland

*● Make comments or share experience with K3 on any one of the following platforms:
* Amazon:* with 3 pictures + 50 words comments
* Facebook/Twitter/ Instgram/Head-Fi or other social media or audio-related forum: with 3 pictures + 150 words comments

*● Send email to prize@fiio.net with:
1).* Purchase proof of order (screenshot for online order / invoice for order made in physical store)
*2).* Picture of the K3's serial number at upper-right on the back of the package
*3).* The link and screenshot of sharing
*4). *Your delivery info with Full name + Address with zip code + Telephone number

*C. When to enter:*

● No limits on the purchase date of the K3
● Comments/sharing made during the period from *December 11th, 2018 to January 10th, 2019*;
● Only the first 100 entries will be qualified to get the free gift;
● Entries close at *11:59pm, January 10th, 2019 *or when the *valid entries reach 100*.

*Note:
1.* FiiO may employ your photo/sharing for advertisement purposes;
*2.* In case of refund to K3, it will get disqualified;
*3.* FiiO will inform you of the entry sequence and the corresponding gifts by then;
*4.* The gift will be arranged on details confirmation, by postal service which takes about 15-30 days;
*5.* FiiO reserves all rights to interpret and amend the rules of this activity as necessary.

*Best Regards
FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.*


----------



## FiiO (Dec 11, 2018)

As where to buy the K3, you can kindly check on Amazon or this post: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/134727.html


----------



## Brooko

FiiO K3 Mini Desktop DAC/amp review posted
https://www.headphone-earphone.reviews/2018/12/13/fiio-k3-mini-desktop-dac-amp/


----------



## volly

Thanks @Brooko, will have a read. 

Great pics!


----------



## crabdog

Just got the K3 in today. Man, it's so good to have a desktop DAC with a 2.5 mm jack!


----------



## Dobrescu George

crabdog said:


> Just got the K3 in today. Man, it's so good to have a desktop DAC with a 2.5 mm jack!



Agreed, it is one of very few  

Too bad I'm still yet to do tests on the Balanced Jack. How does it sound to you?


----------



## crabdog

Dobrescu George said:


> Agreed, it is one of very few
> 
> Too bad I'm still yet to do tests on the Balanced Jack. How does it sound to you?


Too early to say really - I've only just installed the driver now and listened to a couple of songs but I love what I'm hearing so far.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Our K3 review is up!

https://www.headfonia.com/review-fiio-k3-legacy/

Enjoy!


----------



## MariusAB

I recently received k3. It is amazing dac. But have one problem with it. Has anyone have tried K3 in windows 10 pc. Don't know why LED color doesn't change when i am changing from 48 to 192 khz or higher. Using foobar 2000. It changes only when i manually set in  windows speaker properties - default format (for example 48, 192, or other). Only then led color changes. Does it mean that k3 doesn't recognize input that is coming in from pc?  For example i have tried to play from my android mobile using as a usb dac- everything is fine. LED color changes according the input it receives. Why then it doesn't changes automatically in windows  10 pc. So if somebody has this new k3 and tried in windows pc configuration, can share their experience? Other than this little problem i am more than happy with my k3. It is really amazing dac/amplifier.


----------



## volly

MariusAB said:


> I recently received k3. It is amazing dac. But have one problem with it. Has anyone have tried K3 in windows 10 pc. Don't know why LED color doesn't change when i am changing from 48 to 192 khz or higher. Using foobar 2000. It changes only when i manually set in  windows speaker properties - default format (for example 48, 192, or other). Only then led color changes. Does it mean that k3 doesn't recognize input that is coming in from pc?  For example i have tried to play from my android mobile using as a usb dac- everything is fine. LED color changes according the input it receives. Why then it doesn't changes automatically in windows  10 pc. So if somebody has this new k3 and tried in windows pc configuration, can share their experience? Other than this little problem i am more than happy with my k3. It is really amazing dac/amplifier.


Are you using the WASAPI or ASIO pluggin? Make sure you're outputting through the correct device, check your Preference\Output\Device. For example - *Preference\Output\Device\WASAPI (EVENT) : Schiit Jotunheim 
*
Good luck!


----------



## MariusAB

volly said:


> Are you using the WASAPI or ASIO pluggin? Make sure you're outputting through the correct device, check your Preference\Output\Device. For example - *Preference\Output\Device\WASAPI (EVENT) : Schiit Jotunheim
> *
> Good luck!


Thanks a lot ! Seems it helped. Installed WASAPI and set output to wasapi K3 (push) because WASAPI (EVENT) option made some distortions when playing 192 khz( don't know why). Now led of K3 is changing color automatically as it should be according input it receives. By the way asio i installed didn't had K3 option so i couldn't set it to go trough asio to K3 directly in foobar 2000. Only see asio for my sound card of pc. With wasapi  this option in foobar2000 output appeared after installation. 
So one more time  thanks for help, going to try how k3 accepts dsd streams now. Very happy k3 user, fiio are making incredible things in this price region.


----------



## FiiO

MariusAB said:


> Thanks a lot ! Seems it helped. Installed WASAPI and set output to wasapi K3 (push) because WASAPI (EVENT) option made some distortions when playing 192 khz( don't know why). Now led of K3 is changing color automatically as it should be according input it receives. By the way asio i installed didn't had K3 option so i couldn't set it to go trough asio to K3 directly in foobar 2000. Only see asio for my sound card of pc. With wasapi  this option in foobar2000 output appeared after installation.
> So one more time  thanks for help, going to try how k3 accepts dsd streams now. Very happy k3 user, fiio are making incredible things in this price region.


Dear friend,

Are you using the DS output previously? If yes, the output frequency is depended by the settings in windows speaker properties of K3.
If you are using ASIO output(please install the DAC driver first) instead, the output frequency will be depended by the music file itself. 
How to play DSD format when the K3 is connected with the computer: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/130090.html

Best regards


----------



## MariusAB

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Are you using the DS output previously? If yes, the output frequency is depended by the settings in windows speaker properties of K3.
> If you are using ASIO output(please install the DAC driver first) instead, the output frequency will be depended by the music file itself.
> ...


Thanks for help, yes first i have used DS output so now i know that should use different output. I also made settings according the given instructions in the link. Everything works fine with asio output now, but there is some problem left with DSD 256, Till DSD 256 everything works just fine. Dsd 64, 128 works  without problem. But when trying to play DSD 256 version  receive "Unrecoverable playback error: Sample rate of 705600 Hz not supported by this device". Perhaps the newest foobar version that i am using is making this, because according the instruction it should work after setting everything correct. But this instruction was written when foobar version was Foobar2000(v1.3.8). Now foobar2000 is 1.4.1 (maybe it's not supported now). Because i found that some guy with Q1 M2 dac had the same problem with dsd 256. Don't know if he have solved it. Somebody with K3 and DSD256 version, could share their experience, are you getting the sound in foobar 2000?


----------



## rockybt18 (Dec 25, 2018)

Hello, I want to buy a DAC for my PC. I currently own the following headphones/IEM's: Grado SR80e, Marshall Major III wired, KZ ZSN, KZ AS10. I am using Foobar2000 + ASIO4ALL driver + FLAC files but I am not satisfied by the sound quality.
What do you recommend between the Fiio K3 and the FX-Audio DAC-X6? I am asking specially the people that have had both of the devices in test.


----------



## crabdog

rockybt18 said:


> Hello, I want to buy a DAC for my PC. I currently own the following headphones/IEM's: Grado SR80e, Marshall Major III wired, KZ ZSN, KZ AS10. I am using Foobar2000 + ASIO4ALL driver + FLAC files but I am not satisfied by the sound quality.
> What do you recommend between the Fiio K3 and the FX-Audio DAC-X6? I am asking specially the people that have had both of the devices in test.


The K3 is the better option IMO: DSD support, smaller footprint, gain settings, bass boost. The only reason the X6 would be better is if you need the optical input / RCA output.


----------



## FiiO (Dec 27, 2018)

MariusAB said:


> Thanks for help, yes first i have used DS output so now i know that should use different output. I also made settings according the given instructions in the link. Everything works fine with asio output now, but there is some problem left with DSD 256, Till DSD 256 everything works just fine. Dsd 64, 128 works  without problem. But when trying to play DSD 256 version  receive "Unrecoverable playback error: Sample rate of 705600 Hz not supported by this device". Perhaps the newest foobar version that i am using is making this, because according the instruction it should work after setting everything correct. But this instruction was written when foobar version was Foobar2000(v1.3.8). Now foobar2000 is 1.4.1 (maybe it's not supported now). Because i found that some guy with Q1 M2 dac had the same problem with dsd 256. Don't know if he have solved it. Somebody with K3 and DSD256 version, could share their experience, are you getting the sound in foobar 2000?


Dear friend,

You may try the 1.3.8 version in our website to see if it helps: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/130090.html
Not sure whether you have install all the components needed if you are using v1.4.1.


----------



## MariusAB

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You may try the 1.3.8 version in our website to see if it helps: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/130090.html
> Not sure whether you have install all the components needed if you are using v1.4.1.
> ...


Still no luck with older version. Asio isn't playing native dsd (no sound) only with PCM  i can play DSD format, but it converts it to PCM.  So returned to newest version. There wIth DSD wasapi output i can play dsd till 128 option, but no 256 (receive error).
Interesting thing in Foobar it shows when i am playing DSD file - sample rate as it should be, but in Fiio control panel window i see when playing 128 DSD -sample rate  352800HZ. I made photo where it is shown. Why fiio control panel reporting incorrect different sample rate data. K3 dac shows green light so it should receives full DSD signal.


----------



## FiiO (Dec 27, 2018)

Dear friend,

I am not sure whether you have set correctly.
Please try this foobar directly to see if it helps: http://fiio-file.fiio.net/DSD/foobar2000.zip (no need to install, just unzip and you could use directly.)
Please switch the output to ASIO:foo-dsd-asio if the software failed to play your DSD file.









Best regards


----------



## MariusAB

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> I am not sure whether you have set correctly.
> Please try this foobar directly to see if it helps: http://fiio-file.fiio.net/DSD/foobar2000.zip (no need to install, just unzip and you could use directly.)
> ...




Thank for trying to help. Downloaded, unziped your file. Opened foobar2000 from there, found foo_dsd_asio. Checked it, then opened few dsd files to play, but it is terminated. Receive the message in the screen. But it doesn't play anything, even simple music files, the same message. When i set to different output  -  FIO ASIO driver, then i receive sound but only with files till DSD (44 -192 KHZ). With DSD it is playing but i receive silence. Perhaps could arrange some connection to my pc trough TeamViewer to check settings.  Thanks


----------



## MariusAB

So after extensive testing and trying to play native DSD on K3  (with windows 10) using foobar2000 and  can say that it's not supported as it should be. Tried everything, every possible configuration. Few remarks.
1. First - K3 doesn't work with ASIO : foo_dsd_asio output component. So don't  know why in every instruction i found on internet is written that you should check this output.
2. It works with ASIO: Fiio ASIO driver output, but no DSD support with this output option
3. It also works with DSD: ASIO: Fiio ASIO driver output, but plays only till 128DSD. Trying to play DSD256 - receiving error :Unrecoverable playback error: Sample rate of 705600 Hz not supported by this device. Also this option works but only in PCM mode, so maximum sample rate i am receiving is 352800 HZ when playing dsd128. As it should be 5644800 Hz natively. This i see on Fiio control panel Asio status: 


 
So after all i think  is here some fiio drivers issue as it's a new product or foobar . But at the moment you cant play K3 DSD natively with foobar or any other way as fiio states. Installed everything according official instructions few times, so all needed components are installed. Plays only after installation of latest FiiO_USB_DAC_Driver-V4.47.0, but with them only in PCM mode, so no native dsd support. That's current status. Don't know if anyone have managed to play DSD natively with foobar. if yes - please share - what settings and does it really plays DSD256 with native sample rate (not PCM mode).
Thanks


----------



## crabdog

MariusAB said:


> So after extensive testing and trying to play native DSD on K3  (with windows 10) using foobar2000 and  can say that it's not supported as it should be. Tried everything, every possible configuration. Few remarks.
> 1. First - K3 doesn't work with ASIO : foo_dsd_asio output component. So don't  know why in every instruction i found on internet is written that you should check this output.
> 2. It works with ASIO: Fiio ASIO driver output, but no DSD support with this output option
> 3. It also works with DSD: ASIO: Fiio ASIO driver output, but plays only till 128DSD. Trying to play DSD256 - receiving error :Unrecoverable playback error: Sample rate of 705600 Hz not supported by this device. Also this option works but only in PCM mode, so maximum sample rate i am receiving is 352800 HZ when playing dsd128. As it should be 5644800 Hz natively. This i see on Fiio control panel Asio status:
> ...


Sorry if this has been suggested already but have you checked the audio device settings in Windows?


----------



## MariusAB

crabdog said:


> Sorry if this has been suggested already but have you checked the audio device settings in Windows?



Hello, yes these setting are set as in your pic. So maximum what i can set there is 384000 hz, as windows support only this. But DSD should go higher. Exclusive mode is set also. So this part is correct as it should be. Thanks for it anyway.


----------



## crabdog

MariusAB said:


> Hello, yes these setting are set as in your pic. So maximum what i can set there is 384000 hz, as windows support only this. But DSD should go higher. Exclusive mode is set also. So this part is correct as it should be. Thanks for it anyway.


I used to get frustrated with Foobar200 too. Now I use JRiver and it's so much simpler, even though I rarely listen to DSD files.


----------



## MariusAB

crabdog said:


> I used to get frustrated with Foobar200 too. Now I use JRiver and it's so much simpler, even though I rarely listen to DSD files.



 I understand you as dsd also not so important to me. But just trying to make everything work as it should be. As fiio states that it should play till dsd256. But with foobar is some unexplainable problems. For me it also seem a little bit complicated with foobar2000. Forhaps need to try other programs. Just to make sure it works till max as it should  Never have used jriver. Does it support dsd ?


----------



## crabdog

MariusAB said:


> I understand you as dsd also not so important to me. But just trying to make everything work as it should be. As fiio states that it should play till dsd256. But with foobar is some unexplainable problems. For me it also seem a little bit complicated with foobar2000. Forhaps need to try other programs. Just to make sure it works till max as it should  Never have used jriver. Does it support dsd ?


Yes, of course. You can download it and test with the free trial.


----------



## MariusAB

crabdog said:


> Yes, of course. You can download it and test with the free trial.


Thanks i surely will try, forhaps it will be better with fiio as with foobar i didnt had much luck.


----------



## SubSTI

MariusAB said:


> I understand you as dsd also not so important to me. But just trying to make everything work as it should be. As fiio states that it should play till dsd256. But with foobar is some unexplainable problems. For me it also seem a little bit complicated with foobar2000. Forhaps need to try other programs. Just to make sure it works till max as it should  Never have used jriver. Does it support dsd ?


You can bitstream directly with JRiver MC, when the DAC supports it: https://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/DSD
There is a free trial version of JRiver MC24 https://www.jriver.com/download.html


----------



## MariusAB

SubSTI said:


> You can bitstream directly with JRiver MC, when the DAC supports it: https://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/DSD
> There is a free trial version of JRiver MC24 https://www.jriver.com/download.html



Have to say big thanks, really appreciate the help. Set to stream section to DSD  in JRIVER  and now receiving full DSD mode in fiio control panel and sample rate is correct. So now i know that it's real DSD bitstream, not converted to PCM. So after this have to say Jriver is a lot  better there. Will try it and perhaps will buy full version, because it made dsd work. Fiio K3 really is capable to decode DSD256, only there are some problems with Foobar ASIO support. Fiio should keep in mind this. Seems that foobar components not working as it should. Happy now


----------



## SubSTI (Dec 30, 2018)

MariusAB said:


> Have to say big thanks, really appreciate the help. Set to stream section to DSD  in JRIVER  and now receiving full DSD mode in fiio control panel and sample rate is correct. So now i know that it's real DSD bitstream, not converted to PCM. So after this have to say Jriver is a lot  better there. Will try it and perhaps will buy full version, because it made dsd work. Fiio K3 really is capable to decode DSD256, only there are some problems with Foobar ASIO support. Fiio should keep in mind this. Seems that foobar components not working as it should. Happy now


Happy that this is working now.
JRiver MC is a capable player, with lots of video and photo functionality I don't use, you can set it to Audio only mode, which makes it a bit easier to handle, but it is still not very intuitive to use.
I am using it for over 6 years now and still discovering new things....

Note when the  gear/setting symbol (top right) lights up blue you know the audiopath is bitperfect, so hasn't been changed along the way.


----------



## MariusAB

SubSTI said:


> Happy that this is working now.
> JRiver MC is a capable player, with lots of video and photo functionality I don't use, you can set it to Audio only mode, which makes it a bit easier to handle, but it is still not very intuitive to use.
> I am using it for over 6 years now and still discovering new things....
> 
> Note when the  gear/setting symbol (top right) lights up blue you know the audiopath is bitperfect, so hasn't been changed along the way.


Thanks  i will keep this in mind. I see there is so much to find there. I think i will use it for audio mainly. But i like that there possibility  to use any other way.


----------



## almo89

Anybody using the line out? I recently upgraded to the K3 from the E10K. On the E10K, I can hook up my desktop speakers to the line out and the volume is controlled from the speakers only. When I hook up my speakers to the K3, it seems like the volume knob on the K3 controls the speakers as well which is annoying.


----------



## Brooko

almo89 said:


> Anybody using the line out? I recently upgraded to the K3 from the E10K. On the E10K, I can hook up my desktop speakers to the line out and the volume is controlled from the speakers only. When I hook up my speakers to the K3, it seems like the volume knob on the K3 controls the speakers as well which is annoying.



Or handy.  Consider those who have active monitors with volume controls on the back - which are supposed to be used with an active pre-amp.  My JBL LSR-305s are excellent desktop monitors, but the controls are on the rear.  With the K3 - I can turn them on and control them with the FiiO.  For someone who has volume controls on the speakers, you have two options:
1) Full volume on K3 and control volume with speaker controls.
2) Full volume on speakers and control volume with K3

FiiO did good with the design IMO - caters for everyone.  Just needs some adjustment as to how you use it.


----------



## crabdog

Here are my thoughts on the nifty little K3. Enjoy. 
https://primeaudio.org/fiio-k3-review/


----------



## MariusAB

crabdog said:


> Here are my thoughts on the nifty little K3. Enjoy.
> https://primeaudio.org/fiio-k3-review/



Thanks for your honest and informative review of this wonderfully built  and sounding dac. As i have it and tested can say the same about it's sounding.  It's really flat in all frequencies and all iems and headphones i have really shines. The final result is very musical ant "correct" sound, having character of headphones you have but not colored by dac. Also frow my experience with mobile listening there it also shines. Using usb player pro as many and there are no problem at all.  Sound is amazing with it. Plays all hi rez files, only dsd isn't available there because it needs asio driver for windows. Dac receives dsd signal from usb player pro as the green led is turning on, but only some noise is heard. So forhaps in the future it will be possible to decode without windows drivers. But i also agree that for this price ( soundwise and for much more) there is one of the best dacs you can get now. Fiio done everything right there. It's versatility, good sounding combo is amazing. After your test with meze classic want to test it too as i wanted to order it long time ago. No knowing  it's a good match it will be easier to decide. Thanks. Wanted also hd650 butt forhaps for more  power demanding headphones as these you will need separate amplifier.


----------



## crabdog

MariusAB said:


> Thanks for your honest and informative review of this wonderfully built  and sounding dac. As i have it and tested can say the same about it's sounding.  It's really flat in all frequencies and all iems and headphones i have really shines. The final result is very musical ant "correct" sound, having character of headphones you have but not colored by dac. Also frow my experience with mobile listening there it also shines. Using usb player pro as many and there are no problem at all.  Sound is amazing with it. Plays all hi rez files, only dsd isn't available there because it needs asio driver for windows. Dac receives dsd signal from usb player pro as the green led is turning on, but only some noise is heard. So forhaps in the future it will be possible to decode without windows drivers. But i also agree that for this price ( soundwise and for much more) there is one of the best dacs you can get now. Fiio done everything right there. It's versatility, good sounding combo is amazing. After your test with meze classic want to test it too as i wanted to order it long time ago. No knowing  it's a good match it will be easier to decide. Thanks. Wanted also hd650 butt forhaps for more  power demanding headphones as these you will need separate amplifier.


I think you could be right about the HD650 needing a more powerful amp but I don't have one to test. I tried to buy the Massdrop HD58X last week but they don't ship to Thailand. 

Yes, the 99 Classics are so good with the K3, just beautiful to listen to.


----------



## FiiO

MariusAB said:


> Have to say big thanks, really appreciate the help. Set to stream section to DSD  in JRIVER  and now receiving full DSD mode in fiio control panel and sample rate is correct. So now i know that it's real DSD bitstream, not converted to PCM. So after this have to say Jriver is a lot  better there. Will try it and perhaps will buy full version, because it made dsd work. Fiio K3 really is capable to decode DSD256, only there are some problems with Foobar ASIO support. Fiio should keep in mind this. Seems that foobar components not working as it should. Happy now


Dear friend,

Thanks for sharing the information. But we tested the foobar and from the picture we show the DSD256 works fine as well. We will report to other users if they failed to get DSD 256 work next time.

Best regards


----------



## almo89

Brooko said:


> Or handy.  Consider those who have active monitors with volume controls on the back - which are supposed to be used with an active pre-amp.  My JBL LSR-305s are excellent desktop monitors, but the controls are on the rear.  With the K3 - I can turn them on and control them with the FiiO.  For someone who has volume controls on the speakers, you have two options:
> 1) Full volume on K3 and control volume with speaker controls.
> 2) Full volume on speakers and control volume with K3
> 
> FiiO did good with the design IMO - caters for everyone.  Just needs some adjustment as to how you use it.



My issue with this is that I always have my headphones plugged in. Since mine are open back, you can hear them from the outside. If I start to turn up the volume knob on the K3 to turn up the sound for the speakers, the headphones will be louder too. Might keep my E10K just for the speakers for now.


----------



## nicobombai (Jan 2, 2019)

crabdog said:


> Sorry if this has been suggested already but have you checked the audio device settings in Windows?



Sorry to bring this up again, i got a question, after i set the 384k quality, why does Spotify skips all songs? 192k however brings it back to normal, just curious on this.

EDIT: now the problem exists only in spotify.

@FiiO, please kindly help me out, i'm kinda curious on this.


----------



## crabdog

nicobombai said:


> Sorry to bring this up again, i got a question, after i set the 384k quality, why does my windows in general doesn't want to playback any sound? spotify just skips to all songs and games doesn't play sound at all, however at 192k its normal, is it defective unit or my pc need configuring? (I rarely use DACs in the first place, hence my stupid question).


Some older games simply don't have support for the newer high-quality files (32-bit).I haven't tried Spotify with that setting and can't test it until I get home. Your system isn't defective though, just that some applications are limited to 24bit.


----------



## nicobombai

crabdog said:


> Some older games simply don't have support for the newer high-quality files (32-bit).I haven't tried Spotify with that setting and can't test it until I get home. Your system isn't defective though, just that some applications are limited to 24bit.



Ah ic, thanks for the clarification!


----------



## MariusAB

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thanks for sharing the information. But we tested the foobar and from the picture we show the DSD256 works fine as well. We will report to other users if they failed to get DSD 256 work next time.
> 
> Best regards


 Could you please say have you tested how k3 works on mobile phone with dsd. I know that it is not recomended for using with mobile but it works as usb dac quite good. Even if it's more desktop solution. Can k3 receive and play dsd native in windows only or you can use  android operating system. Now i understand that dsd works only on windows with special fiio drivers instaled and in usb mode 2. Because i have tryed to play dsd using usbplayer pro program on android. K3 receives dsd dsd signal as green light is lighting but  i receive only some noise. So i understand dac doesn't understands the dsd signal.


----------



## almo89

Anytime I start listening to music or watching something on Youtube, I hear some faint clicking or popping sounds from my headphones. I didn't have this issue with my E10K? Anybody have the same issue? Or maybe I have a faulty unit?


----------



## MariusAB

almo89 said:


> Anytime I start listening to music or watching something on Youtube, I hear some faint clicking or popping sounds from my headphones. I didn't have this issue with my E10K? Anybody have the same issue? Or maybe I have a faulty unit?


I will check mine  when will be at home today. Don't remember clicking sounds. Do you hear it constantly or only when starting to play?


----------



## almo89

MariusAB said:


> I will check mine  when will be at home today. Don't remember clicking sounds. Do you hear it constantly or only when starting to play?



It seems like it happens during play too. Some louder than others. Very noticeable.


----------



## MariusAB

Strange then because it shouldn't be such noises when playing. Sometimes i remember  was some small clicking sound one time when changing file in some programs playlist. But not when playing. Do you use it in usb1 mode or in usb2. As in usb 2 can be some problems with drivers.


----------



## MariusAB

almo89 said:


> It seems like it happens during play too. Some louder than others. Very noticeable.


Strange then because it shouldn't be such noises when playing. Sometimes i remember  was some small clicking sound one time when changing file in some programs playlist. But not when playing. Do you use it in usb1 mode or in usb2. As in usb 2 can be some problems with drivers.


----------



## almo89

MariusAB said:


> Strange then because it shouldn't be such noises when playing. Sometimes i remember  was some small clicking sound one time when changing file in some programs playlist. But not when playing. Do you use it in usb1 mode or in usb2. As in usb 2 can be some problems with drivers.



I have been using USB 2 mode. I tried 1 and the same thing happens. Also it seems like I'm unable to play my SACDs if I use USB1.


----------



## crabdog

almo89 said:


> I have been using USB 2 mode. I tried 1 and the same thing happens. Also it seems like I'm unable to play my SACDs if I use USB1.


It could be something to do with your power source. Is it possible to try a different power board or socket etc? Have you tried a different USB port?


----------



## almo89

crabdog said:


> It could be something to do with your power source. Is it possible to try a different power board or socket etc? Have you tried a different USB port?


 
I was thinking about that. It's 5:15am in my area, so I'm going to try this out when I get back from work later today. Need to sleep now. I'll report back later. Thanks guys.


----------



## FiiO

almo89 said:


> My issue with this is that I always have my headphones plugged in. Since mine are open back, you can hear them from the outside. If I start to turn up the volume knob on the K3 to turn up the sound for the speakers, the headphones will be louder too. Might keep my E10K just for the speakers for now.


Dear friend,

The K3's Line out output is volume controlled. And the lineout &3.5mm headphone out could have output at the same time.
So when using the K3's Line out, it is highly suggested to disconnect the headphones from the K3 in order to avoid the high volume for damaging your headphones.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

MariusAB said:


> Could you please say have you tested how k3 works on mobile phone with dsd. I know that it is not recomended for using with mobile but it works as usb dac quite good. Even if it's more desktop solution. Can k3 receive and play dsd native in windows only or you can use  android operating system. Now i understand that dsd works only on windows with special fiio drivers instaled and in usb mode 2. Because i have tryed to play dsd using usbplayer pro program on android. K3 receives dsd dsd signal as green light is lighting but  i receive only some noise. So i understand dac doesn't understands the dsd signal.


Dear friend,

The K3 is a USB power and data combo interface，designed for desktop computers or laptop. Mobile devices are not recommended.
But a user showed us the following connection which work with the K3 and his mobile phone. If you are interested in it, you could have a try.




Best regards


----------



## Dobrescu George

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The K3 is a USB power and data combo interface，designed for desktop computers or laptop. Mobile devices are not recommended.
> But a user showed us the following connection which work with the K3 and his mobile phone. If you are interested in it, you could have a try.
> ...



Works flawlessly with Xiaomi Mi Max 3, but this is a smartphone with a lot of power (literally big battery)


----------



## almo89

Did some more testing. Still getting the clicks and pops. I tried using different USB cables and different ports. Even tried on a different computer and the same thing happened. I think I might have a faulty one. I'm going to see if I can get this exchanged for a new one through the Amazon seller. I really want to give this a chance.


----------



## Dobrescu George

almo89 said:


> Did some more testing. Still getting the clicks and pops. I tried using different USB cables and different ports. Even tried on a different computer and the same thing happened. I think I might have a faulty one. I'm going to see if I can get this exchanged for a new one through the Amazon seller. I really want to give this a chance.



I am also getting a click / pop when I do not play music for a long time, then start playing something, if using my PC and USB 1 setting on K3. Isn't this a normal behavior?


----------



## MariusAB

almo89 said:


> Did some more testing. Still getting the clicks and pops. I tried using different USB cables and different ports. Even tried on a different computer and the same thing happened. I think I might have a faulty one. I'm going to see if I can get this exchanged for a new one through the Amazon seller. I really want to give this a chance.





almo89 said:


> Did some more testing. Still getting the clicks and pops. I tried using different USB cables and different ports. Even tried on a different computer and the same thing happened. I think I might have a faulty one. I'm going to see if I can get this exchanged for a new one through the Amazon seller. I really want to give this a chance.


Well i tested during play havent heard any clics. Small clic could be heard when starting some file to play but only then and not always. So if you hear it clicking during play something wrong. Have you tried to use mobile phone as a source and using otg cable to play directly.


----------



## crabdog

Dobrescu George said:


> I am also getting a click / pop when I do not play music for a long time, then start playing something, if using my PC and USB 1 setting on K3. Isn't this a normal behavior?


That's normal. It's most likely a power saving function of the K3 or the USB port and it needs to wake up after being idle for a while.


----------



## Dobrescu George

MariusAB said:


> Well i tested during play havent heard any clics. Small clic could be heard when starting some file to play but only then and not always. So if you hear it clicking during play something wrong. Have you tried to use mobile phone as a source and using otg cable to play directly.



Yes, only when starting files, and if it was idling, there should be no clicks or pops while music is already playing. 



crabdog said:


> That's normal. It's most likely a power saving function of the K3 or the USB port and it needs to wake up after being idle for a while.



That's what I thought as well, thank you for confirming


----------



## superfrognyc

Has anyone had the chance to compare the sound quality of this FiiO K3 to the more expensive iFi nano iDSD BL?


----------



## Dobrescu George

superfrognyc said:


> Has anyone had the chance to compare the sound quality of this FiiO K3 to the more expensive iFi nano iDSD BL?



I had the chance, and the short version is that iDSD BL Nano is smoother on an overall level. Resolution is similar, although iNano can reveal a bit more textures and details, where K3 feels more powerful than the gentler iNano BL.


----------



## superfrognyc

Thanks for your take.


Dobrescu George said:


> I had the chance, and the short version is that iDSD BL Nano is smoother on an overall level. Resolution is similar, although iNano can reveal a bit more textures and details, where K3 feels more powerful than the gentler iNano BL.



Thanks, I was thinking of buying a K3 but I guess I will keep my iFi for now...


----------



## Galeonero (Jan 18, 2019)

Hello people, I am thinking of buying a dac / amp for the notebook since I currently have the dac Hidizs Sonata that sounds good but it is more for smartphone since I do not feel an improvement in every way with respect to the dongles that are sold today for the smartphone.
My headphones are Fiio F9 Pro and Audio Technica ATH-M40x. I'm a rookie on the whole subject of sound in high resolution, so I'm starting well off and on cheap things.
What if I have a question, is it really worth comparing it against the Fiio E10k, I ask this because according to the review of the youtube channel of suprapixel, he compares the Fiio Q1, the Q1 Mark 2 and the E10k. And he says that the Q1 Mark 2 is closer to the sound of the E10k. Then since the K3 is practically the same but without battery that the q1 mark 2, it could be said that it is the same.
Is it so that the K3 is worse than the E10k?
I always speak of output 3.5 mm, since I do not use the 2.5 mm, even if I have headphones that can use it, I do not want to be changing cables every time.

If you ask me what kind of sound I look for, I would say that one is very detailed. I'm not from listening to electronic music.
I listen to music from the time of Michael Jackson, Madonna, Aerosmith, Robbie Willams, etc etc ...


----------



## Alkaudio (Jan 18, 2019)

I contacted FiiO support about the clicks and they had no clue. It always happens at the start of playback and also after:
1. 4-5 seconds of silence if you playback something for only few seconds;
2. 22-23 seconds of silence if you playback something for few minutes.
It doesn't depend on the USB port because it's there if plugged on my smartphone as well. Though, *GREAT NEWS*, I found a workaround: use this software, basically creates a background and silent tone in order to prevent the dac/amp to go idle: https://blog.rhysgoodwin.com/htpc/spdif-keepalive/

You are welcome.

PS: how can in 2019 an audiophile dac/amp have this "feature"? It's utterly absurd. Even smartphones don't have this "feature" and they need to save battery


----------



## ninetylol

Got a question regarding the Lineout. Website says its 1.9V output from the 3.5mm lineout. Now i noticed the gain switch actually changes the line out power. So if you would use the K3 as a Dac would you put the volume to max +high gain or at low gain?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FiiO

Alkaudio said:


> I contacted FiiO support about the clicks and they had no clue. It always happens at the start of playback and also after:
> 1. 4-5 seconds of silence if you playback something for only few seconds;
> 2. 22-23 seconds of silence if you playback something for few minutes.
> It doesn't depend on the USB port because it's there if plugged on my smartphone as well. Though, *GREAT NEWS*, I found a workaround: use this software, basically creates a background and silent tone in order to prevent the dac/amp to go idle: https://blog.rhysgoodwin.com/htpc/spdif-keepalive/
> ...


Dear friend,

Could you please take a small video and send it to us via email?

Best regards


----------



## Alkaudio (Jan 19, 2019)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Could you please take a small video and send it to us via email?
> 
> Best regards


I'm sorry, I don't know how to record the clicks since my computer mic sucks, so the video would be useless. I described the issue quite accurately in my previous post, nothing to add... Hope you fix through driver release


----------



## twister6

For anybody who is interested, you can read Erik's (@Wyville) Review of K3 I just shared on Tw6, soon to be posted on Head-fi as well.  Very impressive how much tech is packed inside of this small device.


----------



## KaiFi

superfrognyc said:


> Has anyone had the chance to compare the sound quality of this FiiO K3 to the more expensive iFi nano iDSD BL?



I have the Nano and I compared it to the K3. To me that K3 is flatter. The Nano is a bit "warmer". The Nano also does seem a bit more revealing. In my opinion the Nano is an improvement in most ways over the K3. I would expect it to be since it is twice the price.


----------



## Alkaudio (Jan 23, 2019)

KaiFi said:


> I have the Nano and I compared it to the K3. To me that K3 is flatter. The Nano is a bit "warmer". The Nano also does seem a bit more revealing. In my opinion the Nano is an improvement in most ways over the K3. I would expect it to be since it is twice the price.


Dacs should be flat..... they are just meant to convert 0s and 1s into sound waves, period. If I want to colour I use an EQ (Equalizer APO + Peace)


----------



## KaiFi (Jan 23, 2019)

Alkaudio said:


> Dacs should be flat..... they are just meant to convert 0s and 1s into sound waves, period. If I want to colour I use an EQ (Equalizer APO + Peace)



Well it's also a headphone amp, so that adds coloring as well.

Headphones add the most coloring, I think, then the amp portion, but DACs can too. It depends on how the DAC chip is implemented.


----------



## superfrognyc

Alkaudio said:


> Dacs should be flat..... they are just meant to convert 0s and 1s into sound waves, period. If I want to colour I use an EQ (Equalizer APO + Peace)




I disagree with you on this one, I had 2 high-end DAC in my systems an Ayre Acoustics QB-9 and a HEGEL HD25 both around the same price (2.5K), the AYRE was "warmer" and the HEGEL was more "analytical", to my ears the AYRE was more suitable to my solid state equipment (AYRE AX5 and HEGEL H300)  but the HEGEL was perfect match for my tube amp (PRIMA LUNA INT). So DAC coloration does make a 


 

 

 difference.


----------



## Alkaudio (Jan 23, 2019)

superfrognyc said:


> I disagree with you on this one, I had 2 high-end DAC in my systems an Ayre Acoustics QB-9 and a HEGEL HD25 both around the same price (2.5K), the AYRE was "warmer" and the HEGEL was more "analytical", to my ears the AYRE was more suitable to my solid state equipment (AYRE AX5 and HEGEL H300)  but the HEGEL was perfect match for my tube amp (PRIMA LUNA INT). So DAC coloration does make a    difference.


My personal view is that a Dac has to convert digital bits to sound waves as accurately as possible without altering the frequency response; an Amp has to amplify the signal with less distortion as possible and, again, without altering the frequency response as volume changes. I want to shape and fine tune my own sound with equalization. For those who don't enjoy/trust/master equalization is normal to want everything ready out of the box.


----------



## xbb0 (Jan 26, 2019)

Alkaudio said:


> I contacted FiiO support about the clicks and they had no clue. It always happens at the start of playback and also after:
> 1. 4-5 seconds of silence if you playback something for only few seconds;
> 2. 22-23 seconds of silence if you playback something for few minutes.
> It doesn't depend on the USB port because it's there if plugged on my smartphone as well. Though, *GREAT NEWS*, I found a workaround: use this software, basically creates a background and silent tone in order to prevent the dac/amp to go idle: https://blog.rhysgoodwin.com/htpc/spdif-keepalive/
> ...



Hello,

For those having issues with the K3 (and maybe others?), I can confirm it is a driver/software issue.

I almost wanted to return it because I found it very annoying, it is very noticeable if you don't use its official driver.

Try for example the speaker sound test in Windows and you'll hear it...

If you use the official driver, there is some difference and the "muting" happens with some more delay at the end of the stream.

However before I almost gave up I went to look at the driver control panel folder (C:\Program Files\FiiO\FiiO_Driver\W10_x64) and found an xml configuration file...

Inside the XML file you will find this magic setting:


```
<PageOptions>
        <!-- Supported values for this page: Hidden (default), Visible  -->
        <Visibility>Hidden</Visibility>
    </PageOptions>
```

Set it to Visible by replacing "Hidden" with "Visible" and save (you need administrator permissions, open an editor in administrator mode and then open the file)

Before editing the file close the FiiO control panel application and reopen it after.

You will find the magic tab "Options" where you will find "Streaming" and you'll see it's set by default to "On when Needed". Set it to "Always On" and... problem solved.

Now the questions are... why this default and why is the option page hidden?


Edit:
Before finding the solution I recorded the issue:

Prodigy Cube (for comparision)
K3 with windows driver
K3 with official driver


----------



## Alkaudio (Jan 26, 2019)

xbb0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> For those having issues with the K3 (and maybe others?), I can confirm it is a driver/software issue.
> 
> ...


This is the ultimate solution!! It works. Now I wonder why FiiO didn't let us know about this hidden option...


----------



## sidi0us

@


 
*xbb0*

I can also confirm it works, before this, every time you close your music player you could hear this pop sound, now it's gone. Thank you sir!


----------



## FiiO

xbb0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> For those having issues with the K3 (and maybe others?), I can confirm it is a driver/software issue.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Thanks for sharing those information to us. We will report to the engineer and ask them to check about that. Sorry for bringing inconvenience to you.

Best regards


----------



## CagedTiger

Thank you for that solution as the clicks are gone after I applied the fix. I don't use my K3 for music files but I did hear the clicks when, for example, I switched from one Youtube clip to another. I'm sure Fiio will correct this in the next driver version but in the meantime the clicks were getting on my nerve. 

As for the K3... I've been very happy with it (aside from the clicking issue). I bought it mainly to fix the audio interference issue I was getting with my H/K Soundsticks connect to my Win10 PC's (NUC Hades Canyon) audio port. When I added the K3 between the Soundsticks and the NUC, not only were there no audio interference but the sound seemed to have changed to more Hi-res (although I mainly stream via Spotify and Youtube). I do also have headphones (Sony 1000XM3 which I use wired for gaming etc.) but unfortunately I didn't realize that the K3 doesn't disable to speakers when I connect my headphones to it. The K3 does have that balanced port (which I believe taker priority over the rear Audio Out) but my headphones do not support it. This is not a biggie as my NUC does have a front headphone port which I can use. Of course I could just manually turn the volume to zero on the Soundsticks (annoying as it would be as there is no know but + and - volume buttons) when I use the headphones but it's just a bit too much work.


----------



## bgtip

In Buffer settings: 
1. What 'Safe mode' means?
2. What should be the Preferred ASIO Buffer Size for use with foobar2000 ASIO mode?


----------



## FiiO

bgtip said:


> In Buffer settings:
> 1. What 'Safe mode' means?
> 2. What should be the Preferred ASIO Buffer Size for use with foobar2000 ASIO mode?


Dear friend,

If you have a very large Buffer Size, you may notice a lag. If you have a very small Buffer Size, you will notice little to no lag. However this can also place more strain on your computer, as it has very little time to process the audio.
So you would need to choose a suitable buffer size in order to reduce the lag but not place too much strain on your computer for check.

Best regards


----------



## egrassa (Feb 18, 2019)

Hello guys.
Have a few questions about some strange behavior of my K-3 and a Win10 64 sleeping mode:
1) First of all, K-3 is warming during the time when Win10 is in SleepMode.Playing every format doesn't make it so warm (even DSD256 with a huge bitrate) as Win10 sleep mode. What is the max working temp of K3?
2) The second thing is much stranger then the first one - If K-3 is turned on it is blocking OS awakening from sleeping. Once K-3 is turned off OS successfully wakes up.
Thanks, everyone in advance.


----------



## hseldon

I don't know much about this site but they seem to be doing a very detailed , trough review of DACs/AMPs . 
His review isn't much favorible to K3 . Any similar experience?

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...iew-and-measurements-of-fiio-k3-dac-amp.6859/

I was going to buy this to use with Hifi 400i , but kinda back pedalled .


----------



## crabdog

hseldon said:


> I don't know much about this site but they seem to be doing a very detailed , trough review of DACs/AMPs .
> His review isn't much favorible to K3 . Any similar experience?
> 
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...iew-and-measurements-of-fiio-k3-dac-amp.6859/
> ...


I love the K3 and it has a permanent place on my desktop for use with IEMs. As long as you understand what the K3 was designed for it's really hard to find fault with it for the low price. I don't have the 400i but the K3 should not have any problems driving it. If you want better performance you'll have to pay a significantly higher amount.


----------



## Klots

K3 was great even with my Focal Clears. If it is a headphone that does not need a lot of juice, then its a perfect little dac/amp. You can't expect to drive HE6 with it, lol


----------



## hseldon

crabdog said:


> I love the K3 and it has a permanent place on my desktop for use with IEMs. As long as you understand what the K3 was designed for it's really hard to find fault with it for the low price. I don't have the 400i but the K3 should not have any problems driving it. If you want better performance you'll have to pay a significantly higher amount.



Same test suggests  Topping NX4 DSD costs only a bit more but is significantly better  in performance.


----------



## crabdog

hseldon said:


> Same test suggests  Topping NX4 DSD costs only a bit more but is significantly better  in performance.


Like I said, "As long as you understand what the K3 was designed for". The guy doesn't even mention IEMs. Also, the NX4 DSD does not have a 2.5mm balanced output which is one of my favourite things about the K3.


----------



## Brooko

hseldon said:


> I don't know much about this site but they seem to be doing a very detailed , trough review of DACs/AMPs .
> His review isn't much favorible to K3 . Any similar experience?
> 
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...iew-and-measurements-of-fiio-k3-dac-amp.6859/
> ...



FiiO's own documentation talks about intended use 16-150 ohm - ie primarily portables and IEMs.  So he tests it with a 300 ohm HD650 and suggests it performs poorly.  Well duh!

And talks about the noise floor - but doesn't mention if its audible.

He's a Topping fanboy.  If you use the K3 within its design operating parameters, its a perfectly good little DAC/amp.  if you try to throw a high impedance, or low sensitivity load at it - of course its going to struggle.  Its not what its designed for.  Its like attaching a towbar to a mini, then complaining it doesn't have enough grunt to tow a trailer.  Really dumb stuff.


----------



## Dobrescu George

hseldon said:


> I don't know much about this site but they seem to be doing a very detailed , trough review of DACs/AMPs .
> His review isn't much favorible to K3 . Any similar experience?
> 
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...iew-and-measurements-of-fiio-k3-dac-amp.6859/
> ...



\Basically, K3 is great if you use it with easier to drive cans. 

400i requires more power than K3 has to offer, having both I can say that you probably want something with more power.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Shozy CP and FiiO K3 - they look pretty fun together!


----------



## hseldon

Dobrescu George said:


> \Basically, K3 is great if you use it with easier to drive cans.
> 
> 400i requires more power than K3 has to offer, having both I can say that you probably want something with more power.



Hifi 400i is 35Ohm . Shouldn't be K3 enough is it supports upto 150ohm?


----------



## Brooko

Some planars might be low impedance, but they are generally low sensitivity - meaning they require more current. The K3 is ideal for small desktop with IEMs and low power portables. It’s going to struggle with anything high impedance or low sensitivity though.


----------



## Dobrescu George

hseldon said:


> Hifi 400i is 35Ohm . Shouldn't be K3 enough is it supports upto 150ohm?



400i requires more current than K3 has, I tested both, it gets fuzzy, 400i eats way more power, something like XD10 Poke is the least I'd recommend, but the least expensive good solution I found for powering 400i / 4XX / Sundara at this moment is QLS QA361, and QA361 also helped me understand that Sundara / 400i requires both current and high voltage, since with that little DAP you can set whether it has high voltage, high current, or both


----------



## Klots

If anyone has K3 for sale in EU, PM me please  
I already owned it, but sold it and now want it again, lol.


----------



## Palash

Anyone tried to feed another DAC using K3's Optical out . How its performing?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Palash said:


> Anyone tried to feed another DAC using K3's Optical out . How its performing?



Optical is pure data, it should be exactly the same as a normal USB (?) 

Pure data, it performs flawlessly


----------



## maxtreme

Finally a dac that uses usbc! Wondering if it supports cell phones?


----------



## Antenne

I'ts not recommended, too power hungry. Although there are some reports that it worked.


----------



## FiiO

maxtreme said:


> Finally a dac that uses usbc! Wondering if it supports cell phones?


Dear friend,

Thank you for the kind interest on our products.

No, it is designed for computer mainly.
If your mobile phone supports otg function, you may consider our Q1MKII instead.

Best regards


----------



## Dobrescu George

maxtreme said:


> Finally a dac that uses usbc! Wondering if it supports cell phones?



Works, but even with Mi Max smartphones that are 90% battery, it draws too much for me to recommend it  



Antenne said:


> I'ts not recommended, too power hungry. Although there are some reports that it worked.



Yep, works for me with Xiaomi Mi Max 2, Mi Max 3, but draws a touch too much power


----------



## wigglepuff

has anyone encountered a problem where windows 7 can't detect the k3 on usb 2 mode? also in usb 1 mode windows detects the k3 as a speaker not as a usb device like the e10k or previous versions, and equalizer apo doesn't work with it.

also there is this annoying popping and clicking at the start and end of every audio being played.


----------



## xbb0

wigglepuff said:


> also there is this annoying popping and clicking at the start and end of every audio being played.



For that issue see my post #168


----------



## wigglepuff (Apr 11, 2019)

sorry double post.


----------



## wigglepuff (Apr 11, 2019)

changing the panel options to Visible doesn't do anything for me, its still blank except for the status which shows no usb device detected, its like the fiio driver cant detect my unit even in usb 1 mode. The clicking and popping is very audible and extremely annoying.

I already tried everything written on the installation instructions on fiio website for windows 7, nothing works.

people planning to buy the k3 beware this thing has some serious problems like the topping dx3 pro. no point having a nice hardware that wont work because of stupid firmware and drivers.


----------



## harryyeo (Apr 12, 2019)

As a noob to IEMs, I'm loving the K3 on my Win 7 with F9 Pro so far.


----------



## Brooko

wigglepuff said:


> changing the panel options to Visible doesn't do anything for me, its still blank except for the status which shows no usb device detected, its like the fiio driver cant detect my unit even in usb 1 mode. The clicking and popping is very audible and extremely annoying.
> 
> I already tried everything written on the installation instructions on fiio website for windows 7, nothing works.
> 
> people planning to buy the k3 beware this thing has some serious problems like the topping dx3 pro. no point having a nice hardware that wont work because of stupid firmware and drivers.



I'd suggest seeing if you can test some more.  My K3 works with both a Win7 (older) and Win 10 (newer) machine.  1.1 works out of the box.  Installing the 4.47 USB driver was flawless.  Once installed, switch to USB 2, replug, instantly recognised.  No issues here with either machine.

Suspect your issue could be the K3, or maybe even somthing to do with your PC/laptop issue.


----------



## ObjectVoice (Apr 15, 2019)

[ I'm crazy about Fiio stuff in general but I have to say that so far I'm regretting upgrading to the K3 from the E10k. The E10k just worked perfectly all the time and I never had to think about it beyond admiring the sound quality it gave me. The K3 seems to be a constant headache with Windows 10 to the point where - and this is no real hardship, of course - I'm using my Q5 as a desktop DAC instead of the K3 because the Q5 just _works_. The K3 constantly seems to be reporting driver issues via red LED or not getting noticed by the PC at all. Continually having to return to it, replug it, try different USB ports etc is leading to me wishing I hadn't sold the E10k so quickly. ]

Actually, scratch this. I need to go back and read the manual and understand how the thing is supposed to function before I start saying it's not working. I had it totally wrong about the function of the red led for a start.


----------



## DarKu

I'm listening for K3 on Windows 10 for more than a month and didn't had any issues you are experiencing.

I actually just posted *my detailed K3 review*
I compared it also to the E10K that I have besides me as well.
All in all K3 is a clear upgrade to E10K especially if balanced out is being used.


----------



## MariusAB

ObjectVoice said:


> [ I'm crazy about Fiio stuff in general but I have to say that so far I'm regretting upgrading to the K3 from the E10k. The E10k just worked perfectly all the time and I never had to think about it beyond admiring the sound quality it gave me. The K3 seems to be a constant headache with Windows 10 to the point where - and this is no real hardship, of course - I'm using my Q5 as a desktop DAC instead of the K3 because the Q5 just _works_. The K3 constantly seems to be reporting driver issues via red LED or not getting noticed by the PC at all. Continually having to return to it, replug it, try different USB ports etc is leading to me wishing I hadn't sold the E10k so quickly. ]
> 
> Actually, scratch this. I need to go back and read the manual and understand how the thing is supposed to function before I start saying it's not working. I had it totally wrong about the function of the red led for a start.


Using k3 with windows10 long time  3 months and didn't had any of your problem. Just plugged, installed drivers and that's all. Nothing to do more.  So possibly your unit is faulty


----------



## wigglepuff

Does the K3 heat up a lot while in use, the unit gets really hot after a while and even hotter compared to the previous e10k, Is this normal?


----------



## crabdog

wigglepuff said:


> Does the K3 heat up a lot while in use, the unit gets really hot after a while and even hotter compared to the previous e10k, Is this normal?


Yeah, mine gets pretty warm.


----------



## mikroski

wigglepuff said:


> Does the K3 heat up a lot while in use, the unit gets really hot after a while and even hotter compared to the previous e10k, Is this normal?


Mine just a little bit warm and not hot after play for 4-5 hours.


----------



## Dobrescu George

wigglepuff said:


> Does the K3 heat up a lot while in use, the unit gets really hot after a while and even hotter compared to the previous e10k, Is this normal?



Normal, it gets plenty warm if the room is warm. During winter, it was barely warm to the touch, during summer it is rather hot to the touch


----------



## mikroski

Before I got K3, I use desktop USB DAC. It is too big. I let K3 play for about a week before listen to it

I notice that there is a noise or click sound repeat every 20-30 sec. I then try to change pre-buffering time from 6 seconds (default value) to 20 seconds in Jriver Audio option. Noise sound still there

I switch between play from memory to play from disk. Can't solve the problem

Then I change buffering in device setting to maximum value (from 50 to 500 milliseconds). Problem solved.







Never face the problem like this when using others USB DAC.

I'm very happy with this little giant. Small to put on desk but have full functions as desktop DAC. It perfectly match with FH5.


----------



## TheoS53




----------

